# Angeln in paguera.. mallorca



## marc48431 (30. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen

Ich fliege am 04.07 nach paguera. wie schaut es dort mit dem angeln aus... lizenzen.. angelarten.. köder.. fischarten... ausrüstung..
viele fragen die kurzfristig beantwortet werden müssten.

bin für jeden tip dankbar....

mit sportl. gruss
marc


----------



## Der-Graf (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in paguera.. mallorca*

Schau mal hier - da werden sicher die meisten deiner Fragen beantwortet:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58908&page=21&highlight=Mallorca


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in paguera.. mallorca*

Lizenz-ja,angelarten-surfcasting, spinning,stippen eigentlich alles,köder-naturköder wie kraken,calmar,einsiedler,gamba oder spinköder,fischarten-alles was es im mittelmeer gibtt was deine köder frisst, ausrüstung-salzwasserbeständig und immer an scharfkantige felsen+muscheln denken. 
Warum schreibt man immer das gleiche? Denk dran einen Bericht zu schreiben.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in paguera.. mallorca*

Ich war mal mit meiner Exfreundin in Paguera Urlaub machen, natürlich habe ich auch ein bisschen geangelt. Wenn du "Paguera" be google Maps eingibst, fällt als erstes die halbkreisförmige Badebucht am Hotel Carabela auf. Links ist eine Steinpackung, wo ein Touriboot anlegt (sieht man auf "Satellit").
Dort und weiter links, wo das Ufer stufig wird, habe ich mit einer leichten Telerute just for fun geangelt. Ein Bild von 2006 lade ich dir mal hoch. So sieht es in den felsigen Bereichen überall aus. Glasklar und voller Kleinfisch. Ein paar Stücke Brot bleiben nicht lange unbeachtet.

Das Angeln mit leichten Stippmontagen und Brot bringt schnell Erfolg, zumeist allerlei Barschartige, Grundeln und Meeräschen. Größere Fische sah ich nicht. Ausnahme: eine Stachelmakrele von bestimmt 80cm konnte ich an der Oberfläche ausmachen, als ich mit der Luftmatratze mitten in der Bucht herumschipperte.

Die Einheimischen fischten dort übrigens mit langen Stippruten, um die leichten Schwimmer kontrollieren zu können.


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in paguera.. mallorca*

Motivationsbild  1 Woche noch bis Spanien...


----------

